# 1&1 home page web hosting and JSP



## Lekshmi (6. Feb 2009)

Hi,

Können Sie bitte bestätigen, ob Tomcat im 1&1 Web hosting HomePage Paket enthalten ist und wenn Jsp unterstützt wird.

Das Paket ist nur Web hosting, ich hab keinen root server or Plesk in meinem Paket. Ist es wichtig ein root server kaufen?

Thanks in advance,
Lekshmi


----------



## guenni81 (8. Feb 2009)

Die Frage ob JSP in den Hosting Paketen dabei wäre ist eher dem Provider zu stellen oder man schaut sich die Informationen auf der 1und1 Seite zu den jeweiligen Paketen an. Vermutlich wird dies aber nicht dabei sein (hab jetzt nicht geschaut).
Ein eigener Rootserver ist zwar was feines, aber wenn man sich mit der Administration nicht auskennt sollte man diesen Schritt nicht unbedingt wagen da man für die Sicherheit des Rootserver verantwortlich ist. Eine Alternative hierzu wäre ein Managed Server. Aber mal ganz abgesehen davon kommen mit einem Rootserver auch enorme Kosten auf einen zu.


----------

